# Lifestyles & Discussion > Family, Parenting & Education > Books & Literature >  Banking Books

## LivingFree

Hello, I'm interested in knowing what the Rothschild's learn about banking that other bankers don't learn at school.

Can anyone suggest books on the subject of banking?

----------


## InLoveWithRon

Teach the Rothschild way in schools?? . That is ridiculous.. The Rothschilds do their banking by financing both sides of wars, provoking wars, and making a ton of profit out of killing millions.. They made their profit by crashing the London stock market purposely by lying about Napoleon winning the war so people in Britain sold their stocks for pennies on the dollar.. The Rothschilds then bought all of the stock and essentially owned England.. The Rothschilds made a tremendous fortune in drug running.. And they were instrumental in the development of the federal reserve..

Schools are not going to teach bankers to commit fraud, run drugs, commit treason, and killing millions of people (with even more millions suffering because of their greed and evil)..
'

Anyway the Rothschild story needs to be watched here.. Starting at 3:40 into the first video, the evil story of the Rothschild empire begins, and continues in the following 7 parts-  The Rothschild family currently control over $500 Trillion, over half of the worlds wealth. And they own most of the worlds gold by a great deal. They also own Reuters news and The Associated Press (which are the 2 largest news release agencies in the world).. The Rothschild's own Shell oil- so gthe next time you buy your gas remember Rockefeller owns exxon and Rothschild owns Shell..  And the Rothschilds own a ton of other things, including most of Israel.


Part 1-
http://youtube.com/watch?v=apKl3TEOMxc&feature=related

Part 2-
http://youtube.com/watch?v=4TbXJOzDcSQ&feature=related

Part 3-
http://youtube.com/watch?v=dsahdnjG3-0&feature=related

Part 4-
http://youtube.com/watch?v=l_y98HjfqMg&feature=related (how he got part control of the Federal reserve)

Part 5-
http://youtube.com/watch?v=03QQY63xHIk&feature=related

Part 6-
http://youtube.com/watch?v=HcRZlDxchqA&feature=related

Part 7-
http://youtube.com/watch?v=2vn-wsDga8U&feature=related

Part 8-
http://youtube.com/watch?v=vhTDXL9TtbA&feature=related

enjoy

----------


## InLoveWithRon

*Here's some books too.. But just watch those videos first to get a good summary*

The Rothschilds, Financial Rulers Of Nations - John Reeves - 1887

The Empire Of The City - E. C. Knuth - 1946  - Rothschild everywhere

The Curious History of the Six-Pointed Star - G. Scholem - 1949 (book about Rothschilds)

The Rothschilds - Frederic Morton - 1962

The Hidden Tyranny - Benjamin Freedman - 1971

None Dare Call It Conspiracy - Gary Allen - 1972

Two Rothschilds And The Land Of Israel - Simon Schama - 1978

The Six Pointed Star - Dr O. J. Graham - 1984

Bloodlines Of The Illuminati - Fritz Springmeier - 1995

The Elite Don’t Dare Let Us Tell The People - Robert Gaylon Ross - 2004

Deliberate Deceptions: Facing the Facts About the U.S. Israeli Relationship - Paul Findley - 1993

Codex Magica - Texe Marrs - 2005

And there are alot of other books about the Rothschild family .. Just go to Amazon or google Rothschild book

----------


## nate895

> *Here's some books too.. But just watch those videos first to get a good summary*
> 
> The Rothschilds, Financial Rulers Of Nations - John Reeves - 1887
> 
> The Empire Of The City - E. C. Knuth - 1946  - Rothschild everywhere
> 
> The Curious History of the Six-Pointed Star - G. Scholem - 1949 (book about Rothschilds)
> 
> The Rothschilds - Frederic Morton - 1962
> ...


I first learned about the Rothschilds in _The Constitutional History of Secession_ by John R. Graham.

----------


## InLoveWithRon

//

----------


## InLoveWithRon

> I first learned about the Rothschilds in _The Constitutional History of Secession_ by John R. Graham.


Watch the videos I posted.. It's a great Rothschild chronological history starting from the 1800's..  Again, the Rothschild portion of the documentary starts at 3:40 into part 1 . And continues in the following parts.

Part 1-
http://youtube.com/watch?v=apKl3TEOMxc&feature=related

Part 2-
http://youtube.com/watch?v=4TbXJOzDcSQ&feature=related

Part 3-
http://youtube.com/watch?v=dsahdnjG3-0&feature=related

Part 4-
http://youtube.com/watch?v=l_y98HjfqMg&feature=related (how he got part control of the Federal reserve)

Part 5-
http://youtube.com/watch?v=03QQY63xHIk&feature=related

Part 6-
http://youtube.com/watch?v=HcRZlDxchqA&feature=related

Part 7-
http://youtube.com/watch?v=2vn-wsDga8U&feature=related

Part 8-
http://youtube.com/watch?v=vhTDXL9TtbA&feature=related

----------


## InLoveWithRon

bump

Watch those videos and learn about real world history they don't teach you in the history text books.

ha

----------


## kill the banks

> Teach the Rothschild way in schools?? . That is ridiculous.. The Rothschilds do their banking by financing both sides of wars, provoking wars, and making a ton of profit out of killing millions.. They made their profit by crashing the London stock market purposely by lying about Napoleon winning the war so people in Britain sold their stocks for pennies on the dollar.. The Rothschilds then bought all of the stock and essentially owned England.. The Rothschilds made a tremendous fortune in drug running.. And they were instrumental in the development of the federal reserve..
> 
> Schools are not going to teach bankers to commit fraud, run drugs, commit treason, and killing millions of people (with even more millions suffering because of their greed and evil)..
> '
> 
> Anyway the Rothschild story needs to be watched here.. Starting at 3:40 into the first video, the evil story of the Rothschild empire begins, and continues in the following 7 parts-  The Rothschild family currently control over $500 Trillion, over half of the worlds wealth. And they own most of the worlds gold by a great deal. They also own Reuters news and The Associated Press (which are the 2 largest news release agencies in the world).. The Rothschild's own Shell oil- so gthe next time you buy your gas remember Rockefeller owns exxon and Rothschild owns Shell..  And the Rothschilds own a ton of other things, including most of Israel.
> 
> 
> Part 1-
> ...


bump 

after much research these inbreeders are the greatest source of evil on the planet !
they must go 

yes , kill the banks

----------


## lucius

The_Reign_of_the_House_of_Rothchild-Count_Egon_Caesar_Corti-
1830-1871-c1928-525pgs-SEC_SOC.sml.pdf 

This volume carries on the history of the House of Rothschild as revealed by the relevant documents up to the Peace that concluded the Franco-Prussian War in 1871. In the writing of this volume, also, the Rothschild family have brought no influence of any kind to bear ; my aim has been to portray without prejudice or partiality the tremendous part which the House played in the events of the nineteenth century. Original documents and letters that had been intercepted have occasionally afforded particularly illuminating revelations ; although, in the case of extracts from some of the letters, it is necessary to bear in mind that the originals were probably carefully altered by the Rothschilds themselves, with the deliberate intention of making upon persons like Metternich a definite impression such as would assist them in carrying out their plans. Seen in this light they are no less instructive and characteristic of the methods of the House than the more ingenuous documents that undoubtedly constitute a large proportion of those used in this work.  

300 DPI PDF :: File Size :8.904 MB     Download now: http://www.americandeception.com/ind...sml.pdf&id=366

Five_Men_Of_Frankfort-The_Story_of_The_Rothchilds-1929-343pgs-SEC_SOC.sml.pdf  

0N a spring day in the year 1764 a young man was seen going up the narrow, cobble-stoned Jews'-Street of Frankfort-on-the-Main. Tradesmen and market women paused in their bargaining to glance at him, but did not recognize him. Tall and spare, with marked Semitic features, a short, pointed black beard, and a rabbinical stoop in the shoulders, he was clearly a son of the Ghetto. A certain good-humored look around the eyes and mouth suggested something familiar about him, and from the unhesitating manner in which he walked straight on before him he seemed to be at home in the teeming street. He had entered by the south end, the one nearest the center of town, and was proceeding steadily northward in the direction of the Bornheimer Gate, which was the poorer section of the Judengasse. Not far from the gate he turned right, halted before a house which had a sign with a crudely painted saucepan on it, and disappeared into the yard. Then only, the curious who had been watching him from their doorways remembered. Why, it was Meyer, "the little Bauer," the son of Amschel and Schoenche, the unfortunate couple who had died within a few months of each other now more than eight years ago, leaving five young children homeless, parentless and with barely enough means for their rearing.     

300 DPI PDF :: File Size :5.404 MB   Download now: http://www.americandeception.com/ind...sml.pdf&id=317

This site is a great resource for hard to find documents, I encourage all to book mark it: http://www.americandeception.com/index.php?page=home

----------


## InLoveWithRon

By the way guys.. The Rothschilds opened their world central bank in China in 2006..

Try to tell me that's not huge.. Do you realize how much more power the Rothschild's have now?  That revelation when I heard they got control of China too was a big sign things are going to happen fast

As of right now, only 4 countries do not occupy the world central bank.. They are Iran, Syria, Cuba, and North Korea.  It's obvious why these countries are considered the biggest enemies of the United States and the west.. That's because of money, and money only. And liars and greed.

----------


## BreakYourChains

> Teach the Rothschild way in schools?? . That is ridiculous.. The Rothschilds do their banking by financing both sides of wars, provoking wars, and making a ton of profit out of killing millions.. They made their profit by crashing the London stock market purposely by lying about Napoleon winning the war so people in Britain sold their stocks for pennies on the dollar.. The Rothschilds then bought all of the stock and essentially owned England.. The Rothschilds made a tremendous fortune in drug running.. And they were instrumental in the development of the federal reserve..
> 
> Schools are not going to teach bankers to commit fraud, run drugs, commit treason, and killing millions of people (with even more millions suffering because of their greed and evil)..
> '
> 
> Anyway the Rothschild story needs to be watched here.. Starting at 3:40 into the first video, the evil story of the Rothschild empire begins, and continues in the following 7 parts-  The Rothschild family currently control over $500 Trillion, over half of the worlds wealth. And they own most of the worlds gold by a great deal. They also own Reuters news and The Associated Press (which are the 2 largest news release agencies in the world).. The Rothschild's own Shell oil- so gthe next time you buy your gas remember Rockefeller owns exxon and Rothschild owns Shell..  And the Rothschilds own a ton of other things, including most of Israel.
> 
> 
> Part 1-
> ...


Thank you.

----------


## InLoveWithRon

Oh, here's part 9..  It's a part on exactly how Rothschild owns the news- his ownership of Reuters and The Associated Press

http://youtube.com/watch?v=otrdl-mPXB8

----------


## InLoveWithRon

bump

----------


## InLoveWithRon

bump

----------


## InLoveWithRon

bump

----------


## Rebel Resource

signature bump

----------

